# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 24/8/1436

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*وكفي ★☆ اسماعيل حسن
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
السودان في قلوبنا
* مباراة المنتخب الوطني عشية الأحد القادم امام سيراليون تحتاج لاستنفار جماهيري كبير..* وسيبقى الأمل في روابط المريخ والهلال أن تنسق لتوحيد وقفاتها خلف الصقور في هذه المباراة.
* وليت واحدا من ميسوري الحال في بلادي وما أكثرهم. يتصدى لشراء تذاكر المدرجات الشعبية كاملة حتى نضمن دخول أكبر عدد من المشجعين..
* بالمناسبة..
* من يرغب في دخول هذه المباراة لتشجيع نجوم فريقه في المنتخب.. فليلزم داره. ويكفينا شره. فنحن لا نريد إلا الراغبين في تشجيع المنتخب بعيدا عن النظرة الملونة والانتماء الهلاريخي الضيق…
* والسودان في قلوبنا..
* قال إتحاد العمال إن الحد الأدنى للأجور لا يكفي 14% من متطلبات المعيشة..
* طيب عرفنا إنه لا يكفي. ثم ماذا بعد؟!
* سؤال بريء… هل راجعت لجنة التحكيم المركزية أداء حكامها في الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز وناقشت سلبياتهم وبحثت معهم كيفية معالجتها قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية . أم أنها ستنتظر هجوما عليهم من الجماهير والإعلام لتؤكد ثقتها فيهم!!
* شخصيا يمكن أن أراهن على أن ذلك لم يخطر على بالها البتة. ناهيكم أن تكون فعلته..
* لو عندها فهم قدر ده ما كان التحكيم حتى اليوم هو الحلقة الأضعف عندنا في السودان..
* نصيحتي لبكري المدينة وكل نجوم المريخ أن يقللوا بقدر ما يقدرون من تصريحاتهم العنترية في بعضها والاستفزازية في بعضها الآخر. وأن يركزوا على التدريبات..
* وليعلموا أننا جميعا في انتظارهم على أحر من الجمر لمواصلة العروض الجيدة في البطولة الأفريقية وتحقيق النتائج الإيجابية والصعود إلى المربع الذهبي تمهيدا لبلوغ النهائي والحصول على الكأس..
* أكيد عارفين انو المريخ أصلا فريق بطولات .. وشعبه (متعود دااايما) على الأفراح…
* الصحافة صحافة والسخافة سخافة… وبينهما أمور مشتبهات..
* نلاحظ هذه الأيام أن بعض إعلاميي الهلال منشغلون بقضية الأمل أكثر من مجلس إدارة نادي الأمل.
* الغريب أن فريقهم الذي تنتظره مهمة عظيمة في دور المجموعات الأفريقي. ما شغالين بيهو شغله..
* عموما أكد سكرتير الاتحاد العام على أن هذه القضية ستحسم بقرار نهائي خلال الأسبوع القادم.
* ومن جانبنا مطمئنون إلى أن القرار سيكون في كل الأحوال لصالح المريخ.
* سألت الأخ زكي عباس لماذا قلدت توقيع الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين ومهرت به خطاب إيقاف بكري المدينة. فقال إنه لم يقلد توقيع مجدي إنما وقع توقيعه هو مسبوقا بعن تحت اسم المحامي مجدي شمس الدين الجاهز أصلا في الخطاب.
* أما المدهش. فقد سألني زكي هل الخطاب الأول الذي وصل للمريخ من اللجنة المنظمة بإيقاف بكري. ثم الخطاب الذي وصله من الإتحاد بتجميد الإيقاف يندرجان تحت باب العقوبات أم الاجراءات. فقلت له طبعا تحت باب الإجراءات.. فضحك وسألني سؤالا تقريريا. وهل تستأنف الإجراءات ؟
* ألم أقل لكم إن ما تثيره لجنة الاستئنافات وتحرره بعض الأقلام الزرقاء ما هو إلا محض مسرحية القصد منها — كما قلنا من قبل — زعزعة استقرار المريخ في هذه الفترة الزاهية التي يعيش فيها أجمل أيامه وتشير نتائجه إلى احتمال حصوله على البطولة السمراء..
* إذا اتتني مذمتي من ناقص في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي فهي الشهادة بأنني كامل..
* والكمال لله وحده..
* شكرا لذلك الشخص النبيل المهذب المتربي الأصيل في الفيس بوك الذي تولى قبل أيام الدفاع عني أفضل مني. وصد الهجمة الشرسة التي شنها ضدي أحدهم بدون سبب معقول..
* سامحه الله..
* وكفى
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*من هنا و وهناك ★☆ هيثم صديق
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
الاتحاد (العار) لكرة القدم
عرفت ان الهلالاب جميعهم لن يتركونهوقبل ذلك منذ ان لدغهم العقرب فصاروا مثل الخواجة في ناشيونال جوغرفيك
جابوا خواجة لادغاه عقرب العيون قدن النظارة
بقي الجاحظ 
في الاتحاد العام هناك مجموعة هلالاب يخوضون لاجل الهلال كل الصعاب
يحاربون في المريخ اللعاب
زي جبرة مثلا
مثل العقرب
والترصد الهلالي الذي يلبس لباس الحيادية معروف ومعلوم
من زمن اتحاد الخرطوم
وحمار كلتوم
زكي عباس وزكي جمعة 
مين زكي جمعة ده
زكي عباس الدوبلير
قبل ذلك اراد ان يلغي تتويج المريخ ببطولة الرديف
ولما خاب مسعاه عمل فيها الود حريف
وعوض طه جاء ليكمل الناقصة
ومن قبل اؤلئك مجدي شمس الدين
سجل يوسف محمد بالتلفون
بصموا بالتلفون
شفتوا ليكم بصمة بالتلفون
في السودان في 
وموضوع سيدي بيه
يقنطر لاجل الهلال البيه
وكل ذلك لاجل ان يعطي الهلال ماءا ليروي
والهلال قوز رملة
وقوز الرملة تب ما بيروي
شفتوه قدام المغالق طبعا
الرواء ببطولة خارجية
بكاس من برة
ونتحدث عن الاتحاد بحسبانه فرعا لرابطة الهلال المركزية
حتي اشعار اخر
او اشعال اخر
منتخب يتيم
والجهد الذي يبذله قادة الاتحاد لاجل الهلال لو بذلوا ربعه لاجل المنتخب لما تعرض لهذا الهوان
منتخب يتيم وووضعه مذري سيلعب مع الجابون ليل الاحد بلا وجيع مع مطلب ان ينتصر 
قادة الاتحاد ارادوا ان يصبحوا نوابا في البرلمان ونوما عند وظائفهم وكل مشغول بعمله وامله
لذلك يستغل غيابهم او يستغلون هم غيابهم
والمنتخب عندهم مثل عيد العمال يفاجأ به الناس في الاجندة فقط
معسكر تونس
يبدو ان المريخ سيستفيد من معسكر تونس من الناحية المعنوية ايضا قبل البدنية لما جاء من الطرائف والمواقف المضحكة والتي تساعد في تعضيد التكاتف ما بين اللاعبين
ورقة كراس 
كل حاجة عرفناها ..الطباعة دي الله ما كتر زيها
الاداري لما يطبع الخطاب بيكون اداري مطبوع
ذكي ام زكي
اقتربت المباريات الافريقية وخصوصا مباراة العاشر من رمضان في كنشاسا
مباراة الخمسة في شهر ستة..ده التغيير المناخي الظاهر
ثقب الامازون ده بيعمل اكثر من كده
نتمني ان يكون الفاتح النقر قريبا لتولي زمام التدريب
العاشر من رمضان ده تاريخ مميز
زي الرقم الكلو اصفار
لكن مباراة اول (رمضان) دي صعبة علي(محمد عبد الماجد)
لست ميالا للضرب تحت الحزام فيما يتعلق بالرياضة عموما
لذلك اعتذر من الاخوان الذين مدوني بما زعموا انه تاريخ الهلال الحقيقي نشأة ومنشأ… ان كان خالد عز الدين قد زعم ان الاقباط هم اصل المريخ فذلك شرف للمريخ ونهديه ابيات التيجاني يوسف بشير 
ما نحن والقبطط الا امة واحدة تروم مراما
نعلي تعاليم المسيح لاجلهم
ويوقرون لاجلنا الاسلام

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*حائط صد ★☆ محمود الدرديري 
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
زكى الفدائى
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○*حاول الرجل الازرق وعضو (إتحاد الخرطوم المحلى)زكى عباس الظهور بمظهر(البطل)امام الجميع بإعلانه (أيلولة التوقيع الموجود)على خطاب إيقاف بكرى إلى(شخصه الازرق)معتقداً بذلك ان سيصبح بطل شعبى عند اهل القبيلة الزرقاء
*فات على هذا الرجل فى (قمة حماسه)ان توقيعه على اى خطاب يخص الإتحاد العام لايُساوى ثمن الحبر الذى كُتب به.كما ادان فى نفس الوقت سكرتير الإتحاد العام مجدى شمس الدين الذى وجهه بالتوقيع على الخطاب (كما ذكر الرجل)
*لكن لم يذكر لنا(زكى شان)باى صفة طالبه مجدى شمس الدين المحامى التوقيع على إيقاف بكرى المدينة؟ومادخل اعضاء إتحاد الخرطوم المحلى بما يدور داخل اروقة(الإتحاد العام)؟
*يجب على مجلس المريخ سادتى ان يُحرك إجراءات جنائيه عاجله بتهمة(التزوير)لان الخطاب حمل إسم سكرتير الإتحاد العام(امام التوقيع)بينما كان التوقيع لشخص اخر غيره
*هذه المؤامره سادتى بداية من(عوض احمد طه)مروراً بــــ(زكى شان) وسكرتير الإتحاد العام مجدى(شمس الهلال التى لاتغيب) تؤكد بوضوح المرحلة البعيده التى وصل لها الإستهداف لنادى المريخ
*لايُعقل سادتى ان يقف الجميع ويتفرج على هذه الشخصيات وهى تتفنن فى إبتكار اساليب جديده كل يوم من اجل الإقتصاص من الزعيم وتقديم المعينات والهدايا لناديهم المدلل
*إلى متى سندعم هذه الاسماء فى الإنتخابات من اجل(ضرب الكيان الاحمر)؟
*زكى شان زمانه سادتى حاول من قبل (قتل الفرحة الحمراء)وحرمان الفريق الرديف من التتويج باول لقب لهذه المنافسه لولا الحرب الشرسه والقوية التى وجدها من اهل المريخ وقتها وجعلته يتراجع عن افكاره الشيطانيه
*والان يجب ان يجد العقاب المناسب والرادع بجانب(جوز اللوز)مجدى شمس الدين وعوض احمد طه.حتى يعلموا ان التلاعب بالمريخ حلم بعيد المنال
*مطلوب من مجلس المريخ نفض غبار السلبيه عن نفسه والتحرك فى كل الإتجاهات من اجل الإقتصاص للكيان من هذه العصابة الظالمة التى ظلت جاثمة على صدورنا طيلة الفترة الماضية
*لانُريد بيانات ولاتهديدات ولا لقاءات صحفيه.نُريد موقف قوى ومشرف تتبعه إجراءات قانونيه صارمة تحفظ حقوق المريخ وتضع كل شخص فى مكانه المناسب
*لايُعقل سادتى ان يصبح الكيان الاحمر مستباح لكل من هب ودب.لايُعقل ان يتلاعب بنا امثال زكى عباس وعوض احمد طه ومجدى شمس الدين ونحن نتفرج ونكتفى بالبيانات
*نقولها بملء الفم.لايُشرفنا المشاركة فى بطولة قذرة كهذه يتحكم فيها شخصيات لاتسوى اى شئ وتُريد ان تصنع لانفسها تاريخ عن طريق إستهداف المريخ
*وجماهير المريخ ستكون خير عون وسند لمجلس الإدارة فى اى خطوة يتخذها بشرط ان تحفظ كبرياء الكيان وتُعيد له هيبته
*يكفى مهانه وسخف وتصرفات صبيانه من (شخصيات هلاميه) همها الاول والاخير ان لايتقدم المريخ قيد انمله.ولكن هيهات فاوان إقتلاعكم قد حان ولتتحملوا توابع ما إقترفت أياديكم الراجفه
*لانعرف مجدى ولانتشرف بمعرفة زكى شان وعوض احمد طه.نعرف المريخ فقط.ولانُهادن فيه وفى سبيل حقوقه وكرامته يهون كل شئ.
*فليفعلها مجلس المريخ ويستعيد كبرياء الكيان.او يتنحى جانباً ويترك جماهير الزعيم لتقول كلمتها فى وجه هؤلاء العابثين ولتحرق روما بمن فيها
فى السنتر
*أتمنى من كل قلبى ان يتداعى ابناء المريخ الخُلص والاقوياء من اجل الترشح لإتحاد الخرطوم المحلى والإتحاد العام لكرة القدم وكسر الهيمنه الزرقاء على هذه المواقع الحساسه
*لايُمكن ان يقتصر التواجد الاحمر على شخصيات(ضعيفه)مثل معتصم جعفر واخرى (تسعى لتصفية حسابات قديمه) واعنى حسن عبدالسلام الذى يتفرج على كل هذه القذارات ولايُحرك ساكناً
*ولو كان رئيس الإتحاد المحلى بالخرطوم اى شخص اخر من (ابناء المريخ )غير حسن عبدالسلام لما تجرأ امثال زكى عباس لفعل مايقوم به الان
*ولو تواجد اى شخص اخر غير معتصم جعفر على رئاسة الإتحاد العام لما فكر مجدى فى ظلم الاحمر
*ماذا يسوى زكى عباس امام رئيس الإتحاد المحلى؟وهل يعجز حسن السلام عن إيقافه عند حده؟ للاسف الشديد سادتى يبدو ان رئيس الإتحاد المحلى(مبسوط24قيراط)مما يحدث امامه.نكاية فى رئيس النادى بسبب خلافات قديمة لم يستطع حسن عبدالسلام ان يتناساها
*شخصياً فقدت الامل تماماً فى هذا الرجل الذى سلم نفسه(للعصابة الزرقاء).ويبقى الامل الاخير فى ظهور شخصيات مريخيه(بحق وحقيقه)تجلس على مقاعد الإدارة فى الإتحادات المختلفه وتوقف هذا العبث
*تحدث الجميع عن ضرورة ان يحدث (تغيير كبير)فى المدرجات واساليب التشجيع التقليديه التى اصبحت لاتُجدى 
*وكان ظهور (الالتراس)عبر اندية القمة بارقة امل نحو تجويد الاداء فى المدرجات.ولمس الجميع هذا الامر من خلال المباريات الافريقيه ومباريات القمة
*لكن فيما يبدو ان حديث وسائل الإعلام المختلفه عن تسبب الالتراس فى بعض التفلتات فى الفترة الاخيره سيُعجل بقتل هذه الفكرة التى بدأت تغيير من شكل التشجيع التقليدى
*هى رسالة لكل (مجموعات الالتراس)فى البلاد اطالب من خلالها (بضبط النفس) والإلتفات للتشجيع فقط وترك مادون ذلك حتى لا(تموت الفكرة)
*ولى عودة مرة اخرى للحديث عن هذا الامر الهام إذا كان فى العمر بقية
اخر الكلام
لاتقتلوا الفكرة فى مهدها يرحمكم الله ويرحمنا معكم
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*التكرار.. يُعلّم الشُطار..
محمد كمال سعيد

* نفرد مساحة اليوم للتعليق على معسكر المريخ المقام هذه الأيام بتونس، والذي أدى خلاله الأحمر أول تجربة ودية أمام منتخب اللاعبين المحترفين بالدوري التونسي، ولعل تلك المباراة سارت بالأحمر في ذات اتجاه المعسكرات السابقة..!!
* لماذا لم يفكر المريخ في التباري مع الصفاقسي ـ الأفريقي ـ النجم ـ الملعب وغيرها من الأندية خاصة وأن جل الرسائل الصحافية الواردة من الخضراء أكدت أن جماهير تونس ـ عن بكرة أبيها ـ تتذكر فوز الأحمر على الترجي..!!
* الآن وعقب مغادرة نجوم المنتخب الوطني تونس متوجهين إلى الخرطوم للمشاركة مع صقور الجديان أمام سيراليون، سيؤدي الفريق مباراة مهمة أمام الأولمبي التونسي اعتقد أن غياب الأساسيين منها سيحرمهم من فائدة عظيمة..!!
* تلك الجزئية تقودنا إلى تأخر بداية إعداد الفريق للنصف الثاني بالموسم المحلي وربع نهائي رابطة أبطال أفريقيا، ونشير إلى أن كل ما قيل من تصريحات عن أن فترة الإعداد مناسبة ستذهب مع الريح في ظل غياب الكبار عن أهم التجارب..!!
* ثم ألم يكن من الممكن أن تستفيد البعثة الإدارية المرافقة للمريخ من الصيت الواسع والمكانة المرموقة للفريق التي خلفها فوزه وعبوره للترجي، وتوظيف ذلك الأمر للمصلحة العامة بأداء أكثر من ثلاث مباريات قوية..؟!!
* خاصة وأن هنالك العديد من الأندية التونسية تتأهب للمشاركة في ربع نهائي أبطال أفريقيا وكأس الاتحاد الأفريقي ما معناه أنها في حاجة لأداء مباريات قوية وملاقاة المريخ تحقق لها الفائدة المرجوة..!!
* نعم لقد أعاد المريخ في معسكره الحالي نفس السلبيات السابقة التي حاصرت معسكره بالقاهرة وحينها تبارى مع فرق مجهولة على شاكلة سكر الحوامدية والإعلاميين ومش عارف أيه مكتفياً بالبهرجة الشكلية لكلمة معسكر..!!
* وحتى لا يقول أحد إن ثمار تلك التجارب المتواضعة انعكس على وضعية الفريق الحالية سواء في الدوري أو رابطة الأبطال، نقول إن ذلك ليس ببرهان على النجاح لأن الأحمر لا يتفوق على الهلال الوصيف بعشر نقاط مثلاً..!!
* نعود لموضوع الأمس المتعلق بالمراحل السنية بالمريخ والذي خلف العديد من ردود الأفعال ونؤكد أن الفرق التي تتربع على عرش البطولات في القارة السمراء ـ الأهلي المصري مثلاً ـ تعتمد بنسبة كبيرة على المراحل السنية..!!
* وذات الشيء بالنسبة للزمالك حيث لمست ذلك من خلال أحاديث وحوارات أجريتها مع الكابتن عمر النور نحم الزمالك السابق والكابتن عبد المنعم شطة، نجم الأهلي السابق واستندت على رأيهما باعتبار أنهما عملا لفترات طويلة في ذلك القطاع..!!
* كما كان لي حديث عميق ومطول مع الكابتن حسن المصري الذي تولى من قبل مسؤولية الإشراف على مدارس فقداء المريخ وتعثر عمله ربما لعدم اقتناع قادة مجلس الإدارة بالفكرة رغم أهميتها وضرورتها..!!
* تخريمة أولى: التكرار ـ ولنقل تكرار السقوط ـ من المفترض أن يُعلّم الشطار.. وهنا أقصد تكرار الفشل في التعاقدات وسيناريوهات اللهث المتواصل لجلب محترفين يلهفون دولاراتنا دون أن يضعوا أي بصمة ليذهبوا ونأتي بغيرهم..!!
* تخريمة ثانية: تعود اليوم مسابقة الممتاز للدوران ومعها نعود للقناة إياها وسياسة تعذيب المتابعين وعشاق الكرة بالإهمال وضعف التعامل مع أكبر مسابقة كروية بالبلاد.. وربنا يسترنا ويسترهم..!!
* تخريمة ثالثة: كل المؤشرات تؤكد أن الفتى البرازيلي "اندرزينهو" يسير في اتجاه بلدياته كوارزيما وجونيور وأندرسون.. يعني الزول ده لن يعرف التألق إلاّ عبر الصحف قبل أن يلهف الدولارات ويغادر..!!
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الارباب يواصل الكتابة عبر (سودانا فوق) بعنوان أضلاع مثلث كردونة

حملت الأيام الأخيرة بعض أحاديث من أقلام الفقاعات والهجيص والذين عهدنا أنَّ خيالاتهم المريضة قد أدمنت أن تصوِّر لهم و ، بأبعاد ثلاثية و غير ذلك من التقنيات الحديثة ، أن بمقدورهم توجيه الرأي العام بأكمله وفق ما يرمون إليه و يشتهون .
و قديماً قيل بأن من الميسور لك أن تخدع بعض الناس لبعض الوقت ولكن المستحيل بعينه أن تخدع كل الناس لكل الوقت فالناس ، كل الناس ، بصر و بصيرة لأن غيبت عليهم العاطفة و عدم وقوفهم على كل الحقائق حيناً فأن المؤكد أن البصيرة لها سلطتها و سطوتها و سيادتها التي لا ينال منها زيف و زبد ولا يصيبها ضعف أو رمد .
أخاف أن ألج بحراً لا حيلة لي ولا قدرة على متلاطم أمواجه ولا ما يغشاها من أمواج عاتية تأتي من بعيد و قريب لذا كان دأبي و مذهبي دائما أن أعرض لما أعرف و أملك ناصيته و أتجاوز غيره مما لا أعرف حتى لا يقال بأنني جاهل بذلك من أن يقال عني بأنني جاهل و جهول و مزيِّف للحقائق لاوٍ لأعناقها لأرضي هذا أو أغضب ذاك .
هكذا طالت الخصومة و الفجور فيها الديون و طالت الخصومة المتحجرة و الأحقاد المتفجرة وما علم مثلث كردونة ، و إعتذاري لمثلث برمودا بكلِّ ما عرف عنه من مصائب و سوءات ، ما علم مثلث كردونة بأنهم يضرمون على صويحبهم ناراً لم تخمد أصلاً مع كل محاولات الإطفاء البائسة .
إسألوا أخي طه و أخي محمد حمزة الكوارتي عن الحاوي و غيره من رجالات ظلوا داعمين للهلال بإستحياء أخفوا به أسماءهم ليطلق عليهم غيرهم من الأسماء ما يتخيرون وما كان حياؤهم إلا أن عطاءهم قد كان مصحوباً بخجل و إحساس بالتقصير لأن كل ما يبذل في الهلال لهو أقل من حق الهلال و إستحقاقه من كل هلالي .
ثم اسالواعن أولئك الأهلة الأوفياء الخلَّص الذين فقدوا ما فقدوا ممَّا جمعوه طيلة مسيرات حفلت بالجهد المضني والعائد المغني والذي قدموه ، وأكثر منه ، للهلال ومازادهم ذلك إلا عشقاً خرافياً وارتباطاً أزلياً بهذا الهلال الأعظم … الا رحمك الله يا أخانا الأكبر و كبيرنا الأبهر … و طيبنا الأطيب و قائدنا الأرهب الطيب عبد الله … و ألا رحمك الله يا أخانا الحبيب و عبقرينا الرهيب القائد المصادم و الفذ عبدالمجيد منصور فقد أعطيتما و ما أستبقيتما شيئاً و سطرتما أسميكما في سفر التاريخ الهلالي الخالد …. ورحم الله من مضى و أطال في عمر من بقي ممن مشوا على هذا الطريق الهلالي المضيئ الوضيئ .
ثم بعد أسألوا أحد أضلاع مثلث كردونة هذا ” المستخبي ” الذي ظهر أخيرا ليعطينا بالتفصيل عن هذه المساهمات التي يقول عنها جاءت من كردونة !! ، فأنا ، و بصفتي رئيساً أسبق لمجلس إدارة نادي الهلال أذكر ما رددناه ، أورفضاناه ، بصورته التي كان فيها ما فيها من إساءة للهلال فما جاء من (دعم) أو حافز يقدِّمه مدير مكتبه و الأخ الفنان كمال ترباس في مكتب الكاردينال و إصرارهم على حضور اللاعبين فردا فردا لتسليمهم الحافز ؟ و نسيت أن أقول بأن من أتوا بهم من المصورين لم يقنعوا من الغنيمة بالإياب إذ إنتهزوا الفرصه ليصوِّروا الدولارات و الفخيم ترباس .
و جنيهات يوسف السماني التي جاء بها لإستاد الخرطوم لا تخرج من هذا المستنقع الآسن فالهلال قد جاء ولاعبوه الفوارس للإستاد لأداء تمرين لا لأداء فاصل عابث و خبيث من التسوُّل لذلك جاء ردُّ الكابتن صاعقاً و قاتلاً ليقنع من جاءوا بذلك بالصورة … و الصورة فقط .
هل أنا في حاجة أن أقول لكم بأن الهلال أكبر من كل هذا الذي لا يشبهه و لا يشبه أيَّ نادٍ من أندية السودان ؟؟
لقد فعل الأخ أشرف خيراً حينما أذعن للمنطق و الحق و جاء بحافزه و بنفسه للنادي ليقدمه للأبناء اللاعبين معززين مكرمين في عرينهم .
لم ينته الحديث عن هذا العبث هنا …. ثم أن الحديث عن الديون لحديث ذو شجون .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب فاروق على الابداعات

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*وهج المنبر
           زاكي الدين الصادق
افتتح المريخ خلال معسكره الجاري بتونس أولي تجاربه الإعدادية ضد
مجموعة من اللاعيبين الاجانب وسميت هذه المجموعة (منتخب المحترفين) وبكل
تأكيد لن نسأل عن سبب ترك جميع أندية تونس وعدم اللعب امامها لان جواب
معسكر المريخ بالخضراء يكفي عناوين عشوائيته جوابا لكل شئ قد يحدث فيه
ففريق يغيب عنه كادر القطاع الرياضي مروراً بعدم وجود مدير للكرة من
الطبيعي ان يلجأ لأداء مثل هذه التجارب وهذا الحديث نقوله رغم علمنا
بإشادة غارزيتو باللقاء لكن ذلك لن ينفي أبداً عشوائية اختيار مجموعة غير
معلومة من اللاعيبين لأداء لقاء ودي امامهم في حين ان المريخ كان بإمكانه
أداء تجربة أولي قوية مع احد عتاة الاندية في تونس او احد اندية الوسط في
روليت المنافسة التونسية لكن للأسف هذا الواقع يظل بعيد المنال في ظل
هرجلة فنية وإدارية مشتركة.
*حديث غارزيتو عن إستفادة فريقه من المواجهة متوقع لان الرجل شارك في
ارباك تحضيرات فريقه للنصف الثاني من الموسم ونتمني فقط ان يسعي الفرنسي
بجد لتدارك هذا الوضع الذي يبقي مهدد كبير للمريخ عند بدء التنافس المحلي
والقاري بدور المجموعتين.
*الاندية الكبيرة لاتلعب اي تجربة والسلام ولا تخوض غمار اي مواجهات
مجهولة لكن في المريخ يحدث ذلك ويهلل له للأسف.
*انتصار المريخ في التجربة امر ايجابي ونتمني فقط قبل ان يختتم الاحمر
معسكره بتونس ان يخوض تجربة اخري او تجربتين لان المريخ به عناصر جديدة
كعمر بخيت وسيلا والعاجي ديديه ليبريه فهذا الثلاثي يبقي في حوجة لمذيد
من الإنسجام حتي يكون علي أهبة الإستعداد لخوض غمار المباريات القادمة.
*ظهور عمر بمستوي طيب متوقع فعمر لاعب متميز رغم كبر سنه وايضا ظهور
العاجيان بمستوي جيد امر مبشر ونتمني فقط ان ينسجما سريعاً ضمن كوكبة
النجوم.
*غارزيتو مدرب جيد رغم وضوح رأينا حول تأخيره لمعسكر فريقه ونتمني فقط ان
يرتب الرجل أوراق فريقه جيداً قبل الدخول في (معمة) نصف الموسم الثاني.
وهج اخير:
*انتصار المريخ في تجربته الودية نتمني ان لايجعله البعض وسيلة جديدة
لصرف الأنظار عن الضعف الإداري المصاحب لترتيبات هذا المعسكر.
*المريخ اكثر ما اضره سابقاً والان هو تضخيم بعض الاحداث العشوائية
فاللعب مثلاً امام مجموعة من المحترفين خلق منه بعضهم هليلة ولا ادري اذا
باري المريخ ناديا معروفاً في تونس ما الذي كان سيحدث.
*ننتقد تجربة اللعب امام المحترفين رغم حديث غارزيتو عن فائدتها الفنية
لانها في رأي تجربة عشوائية من حيث الترتيب فمن غير المعقول ان يذهب فريق
كالمريخ ليعسكر في تونس بعشرات اللاف من الدولارت كي يباري مجموعة من
عاطلي النشاط فأغلب لاعبي الفريق المذكور يعانون الان من حالة فراغ بعد
انتهاء ارتباطهم رسمياً مع الاندية التي كانو ينشطون فيها وهذا كان يكفي
لبحث خيار أخر. ً
*المعسكر الحالي رغم تأكيدات غارزيتو علي ان فترته كافية لإعداد الفريق
لكنه يعتبر الاسوأ من حيث الترتيب والتحضيرات فالمريخ سافر اليه وهو
يعاني من حالة فراغ مزدوجة في قطاع الكرة ودائرة الكرة وهذا الواقع له من
الاسقاطات السلبية الكثير ولا ندري الي متي سيستمر علي هذا الحال فالفترة
القادمة فترة تحصد فيها الأندية ثمار غرس الموسم الكروي.
*مجلس المريخ امره محير جداً في هذا الجانب ولا ادري الي متي سيبقي
متعمداً قطع اهم حلقتين في نجاح الاندية إدارياً ومن ثم كرويا.
*تجربة المحترفين تجربة ولكن كان بإستطاعة المريخ اداء تجربة اكثر تنظيما
منها فالمريخ فريق كرة عريق ولا يمكن بكل حال ان نقبل مثل هذه المهازل
التي يريد ان يلبسها بعضهم ثياب العظمة بالتهليل الأجوف لها.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

وكفي ★☆ اسماعيل حسن
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○

* من يرغب في دخول هذه المباراة لتشجيع نجوم فريقه في المنتخب..
 فليلزم داره. ويكفينا شره. فنحن لا نريد إلا الراغبين في تشجيع المنتخب
 بعيدا عن النظرة الملونة والانتماء الهلاريخي الضيق…
* والسودان في قلوبنا..







اعضاء قادة  الكره السودانيه بالاتحاد العام  واللجان المساعده  نظرتهم
 في تطبيبق القانون  يحكمه الميول الملون بين الاحمر والازرق فما بال
  مشجعي المساطب الشعبيه  . كل هذا التعصب المتوقع من الكاتب سببه
 الاعلام  الرياضي  وقيادات  الاتحاد العام والمحلي

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الاخ فاروق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من الخارج
أميرة الماحي
استعادة الهيبة المفقودة !! 

    *قرار مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ  بخصوص اعادة مباراة فريقه امام الامل عطبرة يجب ان يكون قوي وحاسم ومناهضة  مخرجات اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات لن يتم عبر الكلام والفرقعة الفارغة بل عبر  اتخاذ موقف واضح وصريح لا تراجع عنه فليس لدى المريخ شئ يخسره اكثر من ذلك  ،وليعلم مجلس المريخ ان جماهيره واعلامه في خندق واحد معه فلا داعي  للتخاذل والمسكنة وان عجزتم عن استرجاع حقوق المريخ المسلوبة او الدفاع  عنها ،فترجلوا واتركوا مناصبكم وكراسيكم وسيبوها فاضية احسن.
*التأجيل او فلنقل الهروب من البت في حسم اعادة هذه المباراة يشتم منه  رائحة ترضية وتحانيس كعادة كبار قادة اتحاد الكرة وهي طريقة ادارتهم لشأن  النشاط الكروي بحجة استمراره وعدم نسف الموسم وكلها عبارات تستخدم عند  الضرورة لتغبيش عقولنا، والسائد لدى منسوبي لجنة الاستئناف هو خشية ردود  فعل ناديي المريخ والامل وخصوصا نادي المريخ لجماهيرته الكبيرة وحالة  الغليان والغضب التي بلغت حدها .
*ادارة نادي المريخ رفضت استلام خطاب بطلب فحص قرار لجنة الاستئنافات  واوضحت بأنها غير معنية به لان موقف النادي سليم في اشراك لاعبه بكري  المدينة في مباراة الامل بعد استلامها لقرار من اتحاد الكرة يفيد بصحة  مشاركة بكري العقرب في تلك المباراة.
*موقف المريخ قانوني وعلى عوض احمد طه الازرق الانتماء البحث عن شئ اخر  ونقترح عليه مساعده ناديه في ترجمة خطاب شكوى عقروب لمحكمة لوزان.
*اجتماع اتحاد الكرة اليوم لن يخرج بجديد فسنقرأ مزيدا من التأجيلات في حسم  بعض الملفات والقضايا والارتجالية والعشوائية المعروف بها.
*لن تهتم قاعدة المريخ العريضة ومجلسها بمخرجات هذا الاجتماع فقرارها واضح  فلينسف الموسم الكروي وما يحاك ضد المريخ من تآمر واستهداف لن يزيد الكيان  الا قوة بوحده اهله وابناءه.
*هيبة المريخ المفقودة ستعود طالما تمسك مجلسه بموقفه ونتمنى ان تكون مواقف مصادمة ومناهضة لأي قرار يستهدف عظمة ومكانة المريخ.
من الداخل
*المتمرد وفتى المجلس المدلل ولاعب الفريق المالي تراوري ،يتجول في اسواق  دبي في استهزاء واستخفاف وعدم احترام لمن حاول فرضه وبقاءه في المريخ على  حساب لاعب اخر كان في غاية الانضباط والاحترافية،هذاهو جزاء الدلع والتهاون  والتحانيس مزيدا من ضرب قيم وموروثات نادي المريخ عرض الحائط.
*تراوري لاعب لا يستحق ارتداء شعار المريخ وان كان يعتقد بأنه اكبر قيمة واعلى شأن منه فهو بالتأكيد حالم وموهوم.
*لاعب مستهتر وفوضوي ولم نصدق حديثه ومؤتمره الصحفي واعتذاره لمدربه  وللجماهير ،فحينها صمتنا ثقة بانه لا يؤتمن وغير جدير بمنحه اي فرصة  للاستمرار في كشف الفريق.
*احرج هذا المدلل رئيس النادي الذي عمل على إذابة الخلاف بينه وغارزيتو  وفرضه فرضا على الفرنسي الذي كان عند موقفه الواضح بان تراوري لن يفيد نفسه  ناهيك عن استفادة الفريق من خدماته.
*محترف بهذا السلوك لا يستحق هذا التعامل الطيب وعلى المريخ اخراجه من حساباته بصورة نهائية.
*هذا التراوري لن ينجح في اي فريق سينتقل له لأنه مستهتر وغير منضبط ومتعجرف يرى نفسه فوق الكل .
*على مجلس المريخ تأديب هذا اللاعب بعدم اطلاق سراحه إلا بعد نهاية عقده  وسيبو يحوم حوامتو ،وقبلها يجب تقديم شكوى للفيفا عبر اتحاد الكرة لتوقيع  عقوبات عليه لإخلاله ببنود عقده الاحترافي بينه وبين المريخ.
*معقولة يا تراوري من مباراة عزام وانت متسيب ؟
تخريمة خاصة بي :
أكد زكي عباس انه من وقع علي خطاب إيقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة انابة عن السيد مجدي شمس الدين!!
ذكي عباس ده ما بفهم القواعد العامة بأنها تمنح حق الايقاف للاعب المسئ للسلوك لسكرتير الاتحاد فقط ؟
وان لا سلطة او حق لمسؤل اخر ان يوقع إنابة عن السكرتير ؟
فضحوك وجرحو سمعتك!!
يعني السيد مجدي كانت يدينو محننة نفهم !!
وقال كما ان توقيعه علي الخطاب كان بتوجيه مباشر من الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين!!
طيب يا استاذ ذكي توقيعك بالنيابة عن السكرتير يبطل عقوبة بكري المدينة رغم  ان العقوبة انتهت واللاعب استوفى مدة الايقاف وتم تنفيذ المخطط بنجاح !!
بس بقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في المهازل بتاعت الاتحاد دي !!
هو الاستاذ مجدي ده وقت الطامات دي بكون ووويييين!!
انتو اي مصيبة ترموها في سكرتير الاتحاد ده!!
ياخ قولو نحن وبطلو الانقياد والتبعية دي !!
سؤال طرأ على بالي ..الدكتور معتصم جعفر وين من الأحداث دي !!
وللا عارف المطرة محل صابة وساكت !!
وللا يكون برضو تبع السكرتير!!
وفعلا اتحاد العشوائية والجبن والسكرتير المتحكم !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
في وجه الرياح 
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم 
 من حق الاتحاد العام التقدم بطلب فحص!!

 * أكدت القضية التي أثارها سكرتير  الهلال الأسبق ومقرر لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. جهل  من يديرون الأمور في الاتحاد ولجانه ومن يتصدرون المشهد ويصرحون للصحف..  أنهم فعلاً يجهلون القوانين واللوائح.. ويصرحون بما لا يعلمون.. وأن بعضهم  يفسر المواد لصالحه.. ويتجاهل مواداً أخرى عمداً.. وهذه واحدة من مشكلاتنا  الكبيرة جداً.. إذ يبرز كل واحد للتأكيد على فهمه القانوني..!!
 * ذهبت لجنة الاستئنافات العليا في  اجتماعها الأخير يوم السبت الماضي.. إلى أنه لا يحق للاتحاد العام تقديم  طلب فحص إنابة عن أي متضرر في قضية إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل الذي اتخذه  عوض أحمد طه وسعى من أجل تمريره وجعله واقعاً معاشاً.. وطلبت اللجنة من  المريخ والأمل التقدم بطلب فحص.. برفض إعادة المباراة بالنسبة للمريخ..  والمطالبة بالنقاط بالنسة للأمل..!!
 * وضح جلياً أن الورطة التي تسبب  فيها عوض أحمد طه.. هي التي تسببت في حالة الارتباك التي سادت مداولات لجنة  الاستئنافات العليا.. وتأجيلها المستمر لحسم القضية رغم وضوح الأدلة.. لكن  كما أشرت في مقال سابق أن هناك من يبحث عن مخرج من هذه الورطة.. والتلكؤ  والتأجيلات المتواصلة لكسب المزيد من الزمن لإيجاد المخرج المناسب لهذه  القضية التي تهدد الموسم الكروي بأكمله..!!
 * في كل يوم يمر على ورطة عوض أحمد  طه.. يتأكد للجميع أن محاولة استهداف المريخ ارتدت تماماً على أصحابها..  وأن نوايا إعادة المباراة ومحاولات تأكيد خطأ الاتحاد بالموافقة على إشراك  بكري المدينة في لقاء الأمل.. كشفت حقائق أخرى أشد خطورة على الساعين  لإعادة المباراة.. وأن هذه الحقائق ستتكشف معها حقائق أخرى ستكون وبالاً  على الكوادر الزرقاء التي انكشف أمرها أمام الرأي العام الرياضي وهي تسعى  للانتقام من اللاعب الذي فضّل الانتقال للمريخ..!!
 * كلنا يعلم تماماً أن قرارات لجنة  الاستئنافات العليا نهائية.. وغير قابلة للطعن بما في ذلك قراراتها في  نتائج المباريات وما يترتب عليها من صعود وهبوط وترتيب الفرق.. ورغم وضوح  هذه المادة إلا أن هناك مادة أخرى أشارت بوضوح إلى جواز إعادة لجنة  الاستئنافات العليا النظر في قراراتها إذا تقدم المجلس المحلي المختص أو  الجهة التي صدر ضدها القرار بمستندات تثبت خطئا في المعلومات التي كانت قد  استندت عليها في قرارها الأول.. شريطة أن يتقدم المجلس المحلي المختص أو  الجهة التي صدر القرار ضدها بذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدور  القرار..!!
 * من هو المجلس المحلي الذي تقصده  هذه المادة.. أليس هو الاتحاد العام باعتبار أن لمجلس إدارته الحق في  مراجعة وإعادة النظر في قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات العليا.. ألم يقرأ أحد من  أعضاء لجنة عوض أحمد طه هذه المادة.. أم أنهم تغاضوا عنها لتمرير قرارهم  بإعادة المباراة.. وشخصياً لا أستبعد ذلك.. لأنه كما أشرت أعلاه أن هناك من  يتجاهل بعض المواد قصداً حتى لا تضعف موقفه عندما يكون ضعيفاً أصلاً.. كما  هو الحال بالنسبة لعوض أحمد طه الذي صمت تجاه هذا الأمر كي يسلب الاتحاد  العام حقه في تقديم طلب فحص..!!
 * المريخ بدأ فعلياً في تجهيز نفسه  لأي قرار محتمل بتأييد لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لقرار لجنة عوض أحمد طه  بإعادة مباراته مع الأمل استناداً على وقوع الاتحاد العام في خطأ مخاطبة  المريخ بإشراك بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة.. خاصة بعد أن فجر الأخ أسامة  عطا المنان قضية خطاب إيقاف بكري قبل يوم واحد من موعد مباراة المريخ  والأمل.. الذي لم يُعرف حتى هذه اللحظة من الذي وقعه ومن الذي زوّر توقيع  السكرتير مجدي شمس الدين.. وهذه تقع تحت ما أشارت له المادة أعلاه  (بمستندات تثبت خطئا في المعلومات).. بل إن ذلك يمنح المريخ توجها آخر  بالطعن في الخطاب تحت بند (التزوير في أوراق رسمية).!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 

خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر  
 بشريات حمراء 

 * دشن المريخ صباح أمس تجاربه  الإعدادية للنصف الثاني من الموسم بمواجهة نجوم الدوري التونسي في لقاء سعى  الطاقم الفني من خلاله أولاً لتجهيز اللاعبين الدوليين الذين غادروا بعد  المباراة مباشرة إلى المطار تمهيداً للانضمام لمنتخبنا الوطني الذي يتأهب  لمواجهة سيراليون في الجولة الأولى لتصفيات أمم إفريقيا.
 * إذ أتاح الفرنسي غارزيتو الفرصة  لسداسي صقور الجديان (المعز محجوب.. أمير كمال.. مصعب عمر.. رمضان عجب..  ضفر وبكري المدينة) للمشاركة في التجربة الودية منذ بدايتها وحتى نهايتها  مع استبدال اللاعبين الخمسة الذين شاركوا معهم في التوليفة الأساسية  (سيلا.. عمر بخيت.. أيمن سعيد.. جابسون وأوكرا).
 * ووضح من خلال التوليفة والتبديلات  التي أجريت أن الطاقم الفني سعى إلى جانب تجهيز الدوليين لإتاحة الفرصة  للثلاثي الجديد (عمر وسيلا وديديه) إلى جانب منح الفرصة للشباب من خلال  الدفع بشيبون وإبراهومة وهو الهدف الذي أكده المدير الفني غارزيتو في  تصريحاته بعد المباراة والتي وصف فيها التجربة بالتدريب الساخن الذي سعى من  خلاله تجهيز نجوم المنتخب والوقوف على قدرات الجدد وإتاحة الفرصة للشباب.
 * جزئية مشاركة الدوليين في  المباراة كاملة كانت ضرورية للغاية حتى لا يشاركوا في مباراة منتخبنا  الوطني التنافسية في التصفيات دون أداء أية تجربة لأن هذا الأمر يمكن أن  يجعلهم عرضة للإصابات، لذا حرص الطاقم الفني على الدفع بهم منذ بداية  المباراة وحتى نهايتها.
 * وبما أننا لم نشاهد المواجهة فلا  يمكننا استخلاص الأحكام منها لكن هنالك مؤشرات إيجابية تبعث للتفاؤل ويأتي  على رأسها إشادة الفرنسي بالمردود الذي قدمه الثلاثي سيلا وعمر وليبري  وتعبيره عن رضاه الكامل عن المستوى الذي ظهروا به وهو تصريح لو صدر من مدرب  غير غارزيتو لكان من الممكن عدم التوقف عنده كثيراً لأنه يمكن أن يدخل في  إطار الدعم المعنوي لا أكثر.. لكن معرفتنا الكاملة بالمدرب الفرنسي ودرجة  صراحته ووضوحه وطبيعته التي لا تعرف تجميل الأشياء أو المجاملة فيما يقوله  من آراء يؤكد أن الثلاثي نجح فعلاً في انتزاع إعجابه وقدم له من خلال  التجربة ما يؤكد أنه سيشكل إضافة للفرقة الحمراء في النصف الثاني من  الموسم.
 * تسليط الضوء على الـ(16) لاعباً  الذي أتاح لهم الطاقم الفني الفرصة يشير إلى أن غارزيتو ركز على الخيارات  التي ظلت تشارك بصفة منتظمة مع الفريق في النصف الأول باستثناء راجي عبد  العاطي الذي يفتقد المريخ لخدماته في أول مباراتين تنافسيتين على المستوى  المحلي بداعي الإيقاف.. كما غاب عن خياراته الأساسية جمال سالم الذي انضم  للمعسكر أمس الأول وعلاء الدين يوسف الموجود بالخرطوم.
 * إتاحة الفرصة لكل من شيبون  وإبراهومة في المواجهة يمكن أن تكون لها فوائد إيجابية كبيرة لأنها تفتح  الباب واسعاً أمام الثنائي للمنافسة على حجز الخانة الرابعة في الكشف  الأفريقي.. فالخانات الثلاث الأخرى ستذهب للثلاثي ديدي وعمر وسيلا والخانة  الرابعة قبل تصعيد إبراهومة وسفره مع الفريق لمعسكر تونس كانت ستذهب بشكل  حتمي لشيبون، لكن المستجدات الأخيرة يمكن أن تجعل الفرصة متاحة لإبراهومة  الصغير لدخول الكشف الأفريقي حال قدم نفسه بشكل مميز في تحضيرات الفريق..  وبغض النظر عن هوية من يظفر بالخانة، فإن مجرد وجود فرصة إضافة لاعب رابع  تمثل دافعاً وحافزاً للاعبين الشباب للاجتهاد بشكل أكبر وتقديم الأفضل وهو  أمر إيجابي يرفع من مستوى المنافسة بشكل يعود بنتائج إيجابية على اللاعبين  والفريق على حد سواء.
 * البشريات الحمراء لم يكن مصدرها  تونس فقط، وإنما حملت الخرطوم أيضا أنباءً سارة لأنصار المريخ بتماثل علاء  الدين يوسف للشفاء وتنفيذه لبرنامج تدريبي خاص صباحاً ومساء منذ أربعة أيام  حتى يصل لدرجة جاهزية جيدة عند عودة البعثة بشكل يسهل من مهمة الطاقم  الفني في إلحاقه ببقية زملائه ويزيد من حظوظه وفرصه في اللحاق بمباراة  المريخ الأولى في مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام مولودية العلمة بعد أن  تخوف الطاقم الفني في وقت سابق من إمكانية عدم لحاقه بالمواجهة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدارات
 عوض عباس
تعديل بي إن سبورت لم يكن مفاجأة!

 ï‚§ يدرك الجميع أن من حق الشركة  الناقلة لمباريات بطولات الكاف ومنها دوري ابطال افريقيا والكونفدرالية، أن  تتدخل في تعديل مواعيد مباريات المنافستين وفق مصالحها التسويقية وبالتالي  لم تكن هناك مفاجأة عندما قدم "الكاف" مباراة المريخ واتحاد شباب العلمة  الجزائري من السبت إلى الجمعة 26 يونيو الجاري في تمام الساعة ال 10 مساء.
ï‚§ انزعاج المريخ نابع من تحويل المباراة من السبت الذي يتفاءل به المريخ  كما يفعل الهلال مع الأحد وهذه واحدة من (خزعبلات) الكرة السودانية التي  تتأثر نفسياً بالتفاصيل الصغيرة.
ï‚§ فرقة المريخ الحالية لديها القدرة على الوصول لدور الاربعة وهي تمتلك  مدرب خبر افريقيا ونال ذهب الابطال بل وصل لنهائي كأس العالم للأندية مع  فريق مازيمبي الكونغولي كإنجاز فريد للكرة الأفريقية بوصوله لنهائي ومنافسة  انتر ميلان بطل الثلاثية التاريخية آنذاك .
ï‚§ الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب يعرف كيف يتعامل مع المباريات الكبيرة وما قيادته  للمريخ هذا الموسم من نصر إلى نصر الا دليل يؤكد أن المريخ ظفر بالمدرب  المقتدر الذي كان يبحث عنه لسنوات.
ï‚§ وحتى هذه اللحظة لم يتحدث غارزيتو عن الوصول للنهائي بل كل همه ينصب  الان في كيفية الوصول لدور الاربعة فقط وبعدها لكل حادث حديث وايضا كل  لاعبي المريخ الذين اجريت معهم لقاءات تحدثوا فقط عن دور الاربعة ولم  يتحدثوا عن الكأس كما يتحدث لاعبي احد الفرق مما يؤكد على النضوج الفكري  للفرقة المريخ واجهزته الفنية والادارية والتعامل بواقعية مع مسار البطولات  واخذ كل مرحلة وفق حسابتها بعيداً عن الأماني السراب واساليب التخدير التي  درج عليها الاعلام الرياضي السوداني والوعد بالبطولات لمجرد أن اضاف فريق  محترف بنصف موهبة أو لمجرد فوز عابر في المراحل الاولية او المباريات  الودية.
ï‚§ الصحافة الرياضية عندنا مطالبة بالمواكبة والجدية وتبصير الراي العام  الرياضي بما يفيد انديتنا ومنتخباتنا المشاركة قارياً بدلا عن الاثارة  واسلوب الربحية التي تقوم عليه سياساتها وبعيدا عن مصالح الرياضة مما يؤدي  لتغبيش وعي الجماهير وانتظار الاحلام.
ï‚§ عليها أن تكون واضحة وتدعم مسار الناديين الكبيرين قارياً وإيصال  الرسالة للجمهور الذي والحصيف بأن المريخ ولا الهلال هما مرشحان للقب في ظل  وجود مازيمبي والوفاق ولكن أن يكون طموح المرحلة هو ادراك المربع الذهبي  ثم رفع سقف الطموح للنهائي واللقب.
ï‚§ قبل أيام تصفت الصحف التونسية الرسمية والرياضية والإلكترونية بعدما  وجدت عشرات المقالات في الصحف الهلالية تتحدث عن مواجهة الهلال والملعب  المالي وعشرات المانشيتات وملايين الكلمات وتحسرت على الخداع والجنون  والمبالغات التي تمارس من اعلامنا السوداني تجاه كرة القدم وانا اقارن بما  هو مكتوب في صحف تونس التي تجاهلت المباراة بشكل كبير الا من خلال اربع  اسطر في صحيفة الشروق أما صحف الصباح والرياضي وملابنا وغيرها لم تذكر  المباراة ولم تلتفت اليها بحسبانها تجربة ودية عادية لا تستحق. 
ï‚§ في ذات اليوم وقبلة ركزت الصحف عن حظوظ الترجي في غانا والافريقي مع الاهلي المصري والصفاقسي في كوت دفوار والنجم امام الرجاء.
ï‚§ سافرت إلى تونس مرتين من قبل ولم الحظ مبالغات الصحافة الرياضية في  مسالة التطبيل للأندية والوعود الجوفاء رغم الكم الهائل للبطولات التي  نالتها الفرق التونسية قارياً مقارنة بأنديتنا.
ï‚§ مدار
ï‚§ المتابع للأعلام المصري والتونسي على وجه الخصوص يلاحظ محاولات تسفية  الفرق الصاعدة للأبطال ويقولون بأن كونفدراليتهم هي الأقوى وهذا قول مردود  عليهم .
ï‚§ الكاف استثني سبع فرق من التمهيدي صعد منها فقط مازيمبي وحامل اللقب  وفاق سيطيف ، والملاحظة أن الوفاق احتل لم يحتل احدد مركزي المقدمة في  الدوري الجزائري ويمثل حالياً بصفته حامل لقب الأبطال، وبالمقابل ودعت فرق  الترجي, الصفاقسي, الاهلي, ليوبارد، والقطن،فكيف يكون سموحة والعلمة  والمريخ والمغرب التطواني أقل مستوي وهما من اطاح بليوبار والصفاقسي  والترجي وأهلي مصر ،هذا اذا اعتبرنا إن الهلال قد ترقي على حساب فريق سانغا  الكنغولي المتواضع المستوي.
ï‚§ اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري لا يستهان به وهو الفريق الذي سبق أن صعق أهلي  الخرطوم بخماسية في الجزائر وثنائية في الخرطوم في بطولة الكؤوس الافريقية  انذاك وهو حالياً اغني نادي جزائري ويتوقع أن يزاحم المريخ على التاهل اذا  اعتبرنا إن حظوظ الوفاق هي الاكبر لقدرته على هزيمة منافسية الجزائريين كما  حدث في الدوري الذي توج بلقبه هذا العام, فريق شبيبة القبائل احتل ثاني  ترتيب الدوري الماضي وكان يحق له التواجد في دوري الابطال ولكن منع من  المشاركة بعد احداث الشغب التي ادت لمقتل اللاعب الكمروني,فكان من الطبيعي  ان يكتفي الكاف بالوفاق واتحاد العاصمة
ولكن الكاف عاد واشرك رابع الدوري مولوديه شباب العلمة الذي هبط هذا العام  لدوري الثانية بسبب التلاعب المزعوم الذي حدث في الاسبوعين الاخرين بحسب  الصحافة الجزائرية وتأمر اندية الشمال ضد أندية الوسط على الرغم من أن  مولديه العلمة يتمتع بأقوى هجوم في الدوري بقيادة الموهوب وليد ضراردجة  صاحب الـ16 هدفاً.
ومن غرائب الدوري الجزائري أن الفارق بين وفاق سطيف البطل ومولدية العلمة  الهابط للثانية فقط عشرة نقاط وياتري كم الفارق بين متصدر الدوري السوداني  ومتذيل المنافسة؟
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




 الآن وعقب مغادرة نجوم المنتخب الوطني تونس متوجهين إلى الخرطوم للمشاركة مع صقور الجديان أمام سيراليون، سيؤدي الفريق مباراة مهمة أمام الأولمبي التونسي اعتقد أن غياب الأساسيين منها سيحرمهم من فائدة عظيمة..!!
* تلك الجزئية تقودنا إلى تأخر بداية إعداد الفريق للنصف الثاني بالموسم المحلي وربع نهائي رابطة أبطال أفريقيا، 



...سيادتك  فاهم أكتر من غرزة !!!! الزول ده كلموهوه يمشي ينطط بعيد ..
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*تاريخ نشأة الأندية

*  فتح  الزميل خالد عزالدين باباً للنقاش أو الحديث عن تاريخ الأندية وتاريخ   بدايات المريخ على وجه الخصوص!! وبعض الأمور التي يتحدث عنها إعلام  المريخ  حتى كادت أن تتحول إلى حقيقة ثابتة من كثرة تكرارها، على حد قوله..  ويضف؛  رغم إن العقل والتدقيق وحتى المنطق العادي لا يقبلها!!
* كنا  نتوقع  أن يركز الأخ خالد بحكم هلاليته على تاريخ ونشأة الهلال.. لا أن  يبدأ  نقاشه بتاريخ بدايات المريخ! بل ومشككاً في حقائق تاريخية مدونة، على  أساس  إن العقل والمنطق لا يقبلها كما يقول..
* يريد  خالد  القول إن فريق المريخ الذي تأسس رسمياً عام 1927م لم يكن امتداداً  لفريق  المسالمة الذي برز إلى حيز الوجود في العام 1908م.. واستدل على ما  أبرزه  المؤرخ أبوبكر عابدين عن مناوشات بين بعض أهل المسالمة والمريخ عقب  تغيير  اسم تيم المسالة إلى المريخ!!    
* ليعلم  الأخ  خالد إن كل كتاب المريخ الذين طالبوا بأن يكون تأسيس المريخ في العام   1908 وليس 1927 طالبوا بذلك على أساس إن المريخ نشأ باسم تيم المسالمة   وبعد 19 عاماً تغير الاسم للمريخ.. وهذه المعلومة جاءت كحقائق مدونة في كتب   رياضية وليس من بنات أفكار الإعلام المريخي أو بالنقاش والاستدلال!
* كتاب  تاريخ  الرياضة وكرة القدم في السودان لعوض الجمل.. وكتاب طه محمد طه  المريخ في  35 عاماً.. وكتاب المريخ عملاق الكرة السودانية لأحمد محمد  الحسن.. وكتاب  المريخ والهلال لأحمد الحبو.. وكتاب السيرة الذاتية للكرة  السودانية لكمال  طه.. كلها تطرقت لنشأة وتأسيس المريخ، ومن يطلع على هذه  الكتب يعلم  تماماً إن المريخ هو الاسم الجديد لتيم المسالمة.. 
* بل  وبصورة  قاطعة يتأكد ذلك من خلال الصورة المأخوذة (بالزنكوغراف) للخطاب  الذي تم  ارساله لمفتش أمدرمان ويفيد بتغيير اسم (تيم المسالمة) إلى  (المريخ) وصدر  بتاريخ 14/11/1927م والذي اعتبر تاريخاً لتأسيس المريخ..  وصورة الخطاب  منشورة في كتاب طه محمد طه..
* صحيح  أفاد  التاريخ إن هناك من اعترضوا على تغيير اسم تيم المسالمة إلى المريخ،   ولكنهم قلة على رأسهم نجم تيم المسالمة فتح الله بشارة وهو من أقباط   المسالمة ومن (الخريجين) أيضاً.. ولكن الزعلانين من تغيير الاسم للمريخ لم   يتمكنوا من تغيير الواقع..
* تم  نقل فتح  الله بشارة للعمل في الجنوب وعاد إلى الخرطوم بعد ثلاثة أعوام..  ثم جاءت  فكرة تأسيس تيم جديد عام 1930م واطلق عليه اسم (الهلال) وقد لعب  فتح الله  بشارة دوراً كبيراً في تأسيس الهلال لخبرته بوصفه كان أحد أعمدة  تيم  المسالمة قبل أن يتغير الاسم إلى المريخ..
* لم  يكن  هناك وجود لتيم المسالمة بعد تغيير الاسم إلى المريخ.. ولم يتم تسجيل  أي  فريق باسم المسالمة لدي مفتش أمدرمان.. لأن المسالمة تم تغيير اسمه إلى   المريخ وبوثيقة لا زالت محفوظة مثلما أشرنا أعلاه..
* تيم   المسالمة عندما ظهر في العام 1908م بواسطة طلبة المدارس وأولاد المسالمة   وحي العرب، لم يتم تسجيله لدي السلطات لأنه لم يكن هناك تسجيل للفرق في ذلك   الوقت.. حيث كانت الفرق تنشأ عبر الطلاب و(أولاد الحلة) كل في منطقته..   وبالطبع لم تكن هناك كشوفات للاعبين ولا توجد اتحادات وتسجيلات لاعبين..   فأي تيم يعتبر تجمعاً لأولاد المنطقة واللعب في التيم يكون مفتوحاً لكل من   يقدم نفسه للفريق وفي أي وقت.. ويتم الصرف على التيم من خلال تبرعات   اللاعبين (شيرنق).. وبالطبع ميزانية التسيير كانت زهيدة للغاية ولا تتعدى   قيمة إعداد جردل الليمون وربما تفصيل فنائل..
* تسجيل  فرق  الكرة الأهلية لدي السلطات لم يتم إلا بعد ثورة اللواء الأبيض التي  اندلعت  عام 1924م وقادت لتوقف نشاط فرق الأحياء بعد مقتل سير لي ستاك، ولكن  بدأ  النشاط يعود تدريجياً في آواخر العام 1926م
* في  العام  1927م وبعد خمود الثورة تماماً عادت معظم فرق الكرة بالأحياء  لنشاطها ولكن  قررت السلطات أن يتم تسجيل أي فريق خوفاً من التجمعات  الشبابية.. فبدأت  الفرق تقدم خطابات التسجيل للسلطة لتكون تجمعات هذه الفرق  أمام رقابة  السلطات.. 
* أفراد  تيم  المسالمة إعتمدوا تاريخ تغيير الاسم إلى المريخ كتاريخ لتأسيس فريق   المريخ.. وأغفلوا تاريخ نشأة تيم المسالمة لأن الفرق في ذلك الوقت ربما   كانت تتكون بشكل عفوي وبدون أي تسجيل رسمي..
* نتمنى  من  شباب المريخ من مهندسي الكمبيوتر رفع صورة الخطاب الموجه لمفتش امدرمان   والخاص بطلب تغيير الاسم من تيم المسالمة إلى المريخ، عبر مواقع التواصل   الاجتماعي وارسال صورة للزميل خالد عزالدين الذي شكك في أن المريخ هو   امتداد لتيم المسالمة.
 

مرحباً بحرب الدمار الشامل*  أمس  اطلقوا إشاعة بأن لجنة الاستئنافات ستقرر الدخول في تحدٍ مع المريخ   والاتحاد العام.. برفض أي طلب فحص يأتي من الاتحاد، والإصرار على تسليم   قرار الإعادة للمريخ!!
* نقول   لأصحاب الإشاعة نحن في شوق شديد لخوض حرب الدمار الشامل بين لجنة   الاستئنافات مدعومة بالهلال وخلاياه في الاتحاد من جهة، والمريخ من جهة   أخرى.. 
* هناك رائحة مخطط كبير لنسف الموسم ومن ثم تدمير الاتحاد العام عبر ارغام المريخ على الانسحاب من الدوري الممتاز..
* على  العموم  هذا ما نريده نحن أيضاً.. انسحاب المريخ.. نسف الموسم.. تدمير  الاتحاد مع  كل آفات الفساد والخراب الزرقاء المندسة فيه وكنسها لمزبلة  التاريخ..
* إذا كانت الذئاب الزرقاء تخطط لتدمير الاتحاد وتكوين اتحاد جديد أزرق اللون بنسبة 100% فهي واهمة.. 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*تواريخ المباريات الافريقية للزعيم

* طالعنا بالأمس تواريخ مباريات المريخ في البطولة الافريقية الحالية ووجدنا بأن المريخ سيمكث أكثر من أسبوعين بالجزائر. 
* حيث سيؤدى المباراة الأولى أمام العلمة في 26 من الشهر الجاري (وربما يصادف العاشر من شهر رمضان ).
* بينما المباراة الثانية امام اتحاد العاصمة يوم 10يوليو والثالثة امام وفاق سطيف في 25 من نفس الشهر. 
* بمعنى  أدق  ان المريخ سيحتاج الى اجراء تمارين مقرونة بمباريات ودية لطول المدة  بعد  ان تردد بأن الفريق لن يعود للخرطوم بل سيظل في بلد المليون شهيد حتى  موعد  المباراة الثالثة له في الدورة الأولى لدور الثمانية قى البطولة   الافريقية. 
* خاصة في ظل الأوضاع المالية القاسية التي شهدها كل العالم الرياضي.     
* ولاعبو المريخ يحتاجون الى المزيد من قوة الدفع المعنوي وهم يقضون أيام الشهر الفضيل خارج ديارهم وبعيدين عن أهلهم. 
* وحتى الجولة الرابعة مع فريق وفاق سطيف بإستاد المريخ التي تحدد لها 8 من شهر أغسطس ستكون في العشر الاواخر من رمضان. 
* وعلى  كل  محبي ومريدي الأحمر الوهاج في ظل وجود 4 مباريات افريقية من العيار   الثقيل..ان نعمل جميعاً يدا واحدة ونهيئ المناخ الجيد للاعبين ليقدموا   خلاصة ما لديهم وحجز مكانهم مبكرا في المربع الذهبي. 
* صفوة الزعيم ..بكل اللغات ..انتم أمام أكبر تحدي لكم.. وأعلم بأنكم على قدر التحدي.
* ولنعمل جميعاً على إعادة ذكريات ملاحم عزام وكابوسكورب والترجي بأسلوب التشجيع المحبب لنا. 
* ولنجعل الاخرين يمنحوننا لقب افضل فريق في التشجيع.
* آخر الاصداء 
* في  حواره  بالأمس ذكر احمد الفاتح حارس مرمى المنتخب الاولمبي بأن نادي  مونبيليه  الفرنسي قد طلبه للاحتراف..(كترت المحلبية يا احمد بيتر )..كما ان  المريخ  طلب خدماته ..ولكنه لم يذكر اي مريخ طلبه ..ربما مريخ جبل العوينات. 
* اندرزينهو لاعب الهلال البرازيلي الجديد ...الهمس أصبح جهراً بأن إصابة اللاعب مزمنة ويحاولون بقدر الإمكان إخفاء الامر 
* فهل يكون اندرزينهو شيكورا جديد في الهلال ؟
* عوض احمد طه  ..شرونى ...صلاح احمد محمد صالح ..الطريفي .. يقدمون خدمات دفع رباعي  لمدلل الاتحاد العام الازرق كلما وجدوا لذلك سبيلا. 
* الملاحظ ان  تورط منسوبي الاتحاد في قضايا المريخ دائما ابطالها هلالاب متعصبين ...لا  يعلمون بأنهم في مكان يتطلب خلع الغباءة الزرقاء. 
* ولكنهم بدون وعي يختلط عليهم الأمر فتظهر نواياهم. 
* اقولها لكل أعضاء الخلايا الزرقاء في الاتحاد العام استقيلوا ولن نلومكم اذا رجعتم الى هلالكم فهو مكفول لكم. 
* وان تخدم ناديك الذي تحبه من داخل النادي ليس عيباً...ولكن العيب ان تتصدر العمل العام وتتعصب لناديك. 
* عيب  ان  يكون القانوني غير محايد ...وعيب ان يلغي اداري بطولة الرديف حتى لا  يفوز  بها المريخ ...وعيب ان يكون للقانون موقفين مختلفين في قضية واحدة.
* عودوا الى الحقيقة يا رياعي الدفع الأزرق. 
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب. 


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*تفاصيل المؤامرة!!

* شهد الموسم الحالي تصاعداً غريباً وغير مسبوق لحالة العداء مع نادي المريخ على وجه التحديد.
* عندما   نتحدث عن وجود عداء غريب، واستهداف منظم للمريخ فإننا لا ننطلق من فراغ،   بقدر ما نستند إلى معلومات دقيقة، وتفاصيل موثقة، وأحداث ثابتة لا مجال   لإنكارها أبداً.
* في الموسم الحالي تم تسريب تقرير خاص بحكم مباراة أهلي شندي والمريخ لوسائل الإعلام!
* حدث ذلك للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الكرة السودانية!
* تم  نشر  صورة التقرير في صحف تنتمي لنادي الهلال، وسلمت نسخة منه للكاردينال  رئيس  نادي الهلال كي يلوح بها في اجتماع عقده مع المشجعين داخل نادي الهلال.    
* استهدفت واقعة تسريب التقرير إدانة لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة، وإيقافه لمدة عام.
* التفاصيل التي سبقت واقعة التسريب نفسها تعتبر موغلة في الخطورة.
* وضعنا يدنا عليها، وسننشرها تباعاً لتعلم جماهير المريخ ما يحاك ضد ناديها في الخفاء!!
* بعد  انتهاء  مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي بيوم اتصل قيادي بارز في مجال التحكيم  بالحكم  الذي أدار المباراة هاتفياً، وسأله عما إذا كان قد تعرض للضرب من  قبل أحد  لاعبي المريخ، فنفى له الحكم تلك الواقعة نفياً باتاً، وذكر له أن  مساعده  الثاني تعرض إلى إصابة بحجر انطلق من المدرج الخاص بمشجعي الأهلي  شندي!
* كان القيادي المذكور داخل سيارة متجهة إلى مدينة تقع في غرب السودان، وسمع من كانوا بصحبته المحادثة، وتناولوها بالتعليق في حينها!
* بعدها  بيوم  واحد دار نقاش مطول في مجموعة (واتساب) تضم مجموعة من قياديي الاتحاد   العام واتحاد محلي كبير حول تقرير الحكم الطريفي، فتدخل قيادي بارز في   اتحاد محلي كبير، وزعم أن بكري المدينة اعتدى على الحكم بالضرب، وأن   التقرير سيشير إلى تلك الحالة بوضوح!
* تمت تلك المداخلة قبل أن يصل تقرير حكم المباراة إلى الاتحاد العام!!
* شكل  ذلك  التعليق أول مدخل للمؤامرة التي استهدفت القضاء على اللاعب بكري  المدينة  بتطبيق نص المادة التي تعاقب اللاعب الذي يعتدي على أي حكم بالضرب   بالإيقاف لمدة عام.
* في  العادة  يرسل الحكام تقاريرهم الخاصة بمباريات الدوري الممتاز للاتحاد بعد  24  ساعة، لكن وصول تقرير الحكم الطريفي عن مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي استغرق   ثلاثة أيام!
* لماذا؟ 
* راجعوا ما ذكرناه عن المداخلة التي تمت في مجموعة (الوتساب) التي تحمل اسم (الرياضيين)!
* برغم  خطورة  واقعة تسريب تقرير حكم مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي إلا أن الاتحاد  العام  ولجنة التحكيم المركزية رفضا تكوين أي لجنة للتحقيق فيها، لتحديد  هوية من  سرب التقرير ومعاقبته!!
* لماذا؟ لأنهم يعلمون هويته على وجه الدقة.
* ويدركون أنه فعل فعلته لإيذاء بكري المدينة وإدانة المريخ كيداً في مجلس المريخ!!
* لم  يتم  التحقيق في واقعة التسريب، وتم إيقاف بكري المدينة قبل يوم واحد من  موعد  مباراة المريخ والأمل بخطاب حمل توقيع مجدي شمس الدين، وتبرع زكي عباس   (سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي) بإعلان أنه وقع الخطاب المذكور بنفسه!
* بعد ذلك دخلت لجنة الاستئنافات العليا على الخط، وارتكبت عدة (مخالفات) بالغة الخطورة!
* ألزم النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام لجنة الاستئنافات العليا بعقد اجتماعاتها واتخاذ قراراتها بنصاب مكون من ستة أعضاء على الأقل!
* الاجتماع الذي قررت فيه اللجنة إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل انعقد بحضور أربعة أعضاء فقط!
* خلال  الاجتماع قدم مقرر اللجنة عوض أحمد طه معلومات مغلوطة للثلاثة الذين جلسوا  معه، ذكر لهم فيها أن عضو اللجنة الفاتح خضر موافق على قرار الإعادة  (المطبوخ سلفاً قبل الاجتماع)!
* كما ادعى أن عضو اللجنة تاج السر عباس وافق على الإعادة أيضاً!
* لاحقاً  نفى  الفاتح خضر وتاج السر عباس أن يكونا قد ذكرا لعوض أنهما موافقان على   القرار، علماً أن موافقتهما ما كانت لتغير من أمر الاجتماع غير الشرعي   شيئاً، لأن قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لا تصدر بالتمرير، ولا تصبح   قانونية ونافذة إلا إذا تم اتخاذها في اجتماع رسمي يحضره ستة أعضاء على   الأقل!
* قرار الإعادة باطل ومنعدم، لأنه صدر في اجتماع غير شرعي!
* وقرار إيقاف  بكري المدينة إلى حين مثوله أمام اللجنة المنظمة باطل ومنعدم، لأنه صدر من  زكي عباس الذي أقر بتوقيعه على خطاب الإيقاف!
* تمنح القواعد العامة حق الإيقاف الإجرائي لسكرتير الاتحاد المعني فقط!
* زكي  عباس  ليس سكرتيراً للاتحاد العام، ولا يمتلك حق إيقاف أي لاعب يرد اسمه في   تقارير حكام مباريات الدرجة الممتازة، لأن الدرجة المذكورة يديرها ويشرف   عليها الاتحاد العام!!
* حتى  حديث  زكي عن أن مجدي كان موافقاً على إصدار قرار إيقاف بكري لا يعني  شيئاً، لأن  النص الوارد في القواعد العامة يوضح الكيفية التي يتم بها  الإيقاف  الإجرائي للاعبين المتهمين بسوء السلوك، ويحصر الإجراء على سكرتير  الاتحاد  وحده، وليس أي إداري آخر يسمح لنفسه بأن يتحشر في ما لا يعنيه!
* كونوا معنا، لأننا سننتقل في الأيام المقبلة من مرحلة التلميح إلى التصريح.. بالأسماء!!


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*آخر الحقائق *  في  الموسم الحالي شارك رئيس لجنة الحكام المركزية في اجتماع عقده حكام  اتحاد  محلي كبير وناقشوا فيه الهجوم الذي يتعرضون له من قبل قياديين  وإعلاميين  ينتمون للمريخ!
* علماً أن رئيس لجنة التحكيم المركزية يعمل مدرباً لحكام الاتحاد المذكور!
* رئيس اللجنة المركزية يعمل مدرباً لحكام اتحاد محلي.. بالله شوف!
* في  الاجتماع  المذكور تم التلويح بمقاطعة مباريات المريخ، وتوجيه انتقادات  حادة لصلاح  أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية بادعاء أنه لا  يدافع عن حكام  الاتحاد المذكور.
* تم إخطار قادة الاتحاد بالتوجه الرامي لمقاطعة حكام الخرطوم لمباريات المريخ بواسطة رئيس الاتحاد!
* قبل ذلك سمح أحمد النجومي أمين مال لجنة التحكيم لنفسه بتقييم أداء لاعبي المريخ فنياً، وانتقدهم بشدة.
* بعدها  أشاد  بحكم كسلا حافظ عبد الغني الذي أدار مباراة الميرغني والمريخ في كسلا   وتغاضى عن حالات عنف بالغة القسوة تعرض لها لاعبا المريخ كوفي وأوكراه!
* منح النجومي الحكم المذكور نسبة تسعة من عشرة برغم إخفاقه البائن في إدارة المباراة.
* بعدها أسندت إدارة مباراة القمة للحكم نفسه، وشاهدنا جميعاً ما حدث فيها!!
* لجنة   الاستئنافات العليا التي قبلت طلب الفحص المقدم من الاتحاد في قضية سيدي   بيه أصرت على رفض طلب مماثل قدمه الاتحاد لها في قضية بكري المدينة!
* واتخذت قرارات متناقضة في قضيتين متشابهتين.
* الأسوأ  من ذلك  أن مقررها سمح لنفسه بإخطار ممثل لنادي الأمل بقرار غير شرعي، اتخذ  في  اجتماع غير شرعي، وطلب منه كتابة خطاب موجه لرئيس اللجنة للمطالبة  بتسليمه  قرار إعادة المباراة!
* تم قبول طلب الأمل المكتوب في ورقة (كراس) عادية، خلت من الترويسة والختم الخاص بنادي الأمل.
* تسلسل الأحداث يشير إلى أن القادم أسوأ للمريخ!
* شخصياً  أتوقع  ألا يكمل المريخ الموسم الحالي، ويضطر إلى الانسحاب من الممتاز، بعد  أن  توالت عليه الضغوط، وتكاثر الظلم عليه، وتزايد الاستهداف.
* استهداف  في  لجنة التحكيم المركزية، واستهداف من حكام بعينهم، واستهداف من لجنة   الاستئنافات المحلية، واستهداف من قياديين في الاتحاد ينتمون للنادي   المنافس!
* على مجلس المريخ أن يهب من غفوته، ليواجه السيناريوهات المحتملة في مقبل الأيام!
* المريخ في خطر عظيم!
* خصومه يتجمعون ويستهدفونه بعنف، وهو يتعامل معهم بنعومة غير مهضومة!
* لو كان الأمر بيدي لهدمت المعبد على رؤوسهم!
* ولسحبت المريخ من كل بطولات الاتحاد على الفور.
* الحقوق تنتزع ولا تعطى يا مجلس المريخ!
* آخر خبر: للصبر حدود!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عدم محاسبة المقصرين			 				 		 					    


 
*  نتابع  منذ أسابيع  حالة الشد والجذب التي تنتاب أروقة إجتماعات لجنة الإستئنافات  بالإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص قضية مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة في  مباراة  المريخ والأمل عطبرة والتي (قررت) إعادتها بناءً على حيثيات (مزوّرة   ومفبركة) تقضي بمشاركة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ونادي المريخ في الخطأ   الإداري وقتها (حسب افتراءهم). 
*  ما  يحدث داخل غرف  الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولجانه التي خلعت ثوب (الحياد)  وارتدت جلباب  (العصبية) يستوجب المساءلة وفتح (تحقيق) عاجل من وزارة  الشباب والرياضة  بعيداً عن نظريات (الجودية) و (باركوها) والتعامل مع مثل  هذه القضايا بنوع  من (التساهل) وعدم الإكتراث لأن عواقب تلك التصرفات ستكون  وخيمة وسيصعب  درء آثارها السالبة وقتها.     
*  المسرحية  الهزيلة  التي نتابع فصولها بكل حزن وأسف تعكس جانباً من واقعنا الإداري  المتردّي  في إحدى مؤسسات الدولة الرياضية مثلها مثل أي مؤسسة أخرى حيث أضحى  العامل  الأساسي في إصدار القرارات والبت في القضايا و(تطويع القوانين)  وفقاً  لمبدأ (الشخصنة) وليس (الحياد) الإداري كما أسلفت قبل أيام. 
*  عنترية  وعناد  ومكابرة وتزوير وتلفيق لا لتطبيق القانون كما يزعم مقرر لجنة  الإستئنافات  الهلالي (عوض أحمد طه) وإنما للبحث عن إنتصار الذات وتنفيذ  أجندة النادي  المحبب رغم أنف الأخطاء والتناقضات التي اجتاحت قراره المعوج  والذي يسعى  (لتمريره) بإصرار غير مستغرب فيه طالما أنه يبحث عن (إرضاء) أهل  القبيلة  الزرقاء عقب صفقة المدينة. 
*  أي  دولة في العالم  تحترم القوانين وتحاسب المقصرين لن تقف مكتوفة الأيدي وهى  تشاهد مثل هذا  العبث يحدث بأعلى مؤسسة رياضية لقيادة نشاط كرة القدم  بالبلاد وستصدر  قراراً فورياً بفتح (تحقيق) عاجل في الأحداث المصاحبة لقضية  المدينة  وقبلها قضية الفساد التي طالت ملفات الشان المالية 2011 والتي  أقرها  المراجع العام أمام البرلمان ونقاط زامبيا التي تلاشت بخطأ إشراك  مساوي  الموقوف والعديد من الأخطاء آلت للإرشيف دون عقاب أو حساب. 
*  لماذا  يقف وزير  الشباب والرياضة متفرجاً على هذه الفوضى دون أن يستخدم إختصاصاته  التي  كفلها له القانون طالما أن احدى الهيئات الرياضية فاحت رائحتها وفقدت   أهليتها بتكوين لجان عرجاء تتعامل مع الأندية بسياسة المحاباة وعقليات   المشجعين وتفتقر لأبسط مقومات الحياد. 
*  أم  أن تدخلات  الوزراء لا تتم إلا عندما يكون الأمر مرتبطاً (بإنسحاب) أحد  الفرق من  مباراة دورية معلنة وإعتباره مهزوماً (0-2) حتى تتم إعادتها من  جديد رغم  أنف القانون المزعوم. 
*  معسكرات  المنتخب  فاشلة ولا محاسبة أو مساءلة، الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أضحى  امبراطورية  للشخصنة (وتزوير التواقيع) حتى أصبح أي عضو من مجلس الإتحاد  (مركب مكنة  رئيس وسكرتير) ويتخذ قراراته بفردية والوزير يتابع مثله مثلنا  دون أن يلجأ  للتحقيق في جل تلك القضايا التي يمكنها أن تنسف استقرار الموسم  الرياضي  وتزيد من حالة الإحتقان في الشارع الكروي. 
*  أما  لجان الإتحاد  فيمكننا تلخيص حالتها المتردّية ومواقفها المترهّلة من  تصريحات (أحمد  النجومي) وتحديات (عوض أحمد طه) وحصرية مازدا في تدريب  المنتخب الأول  والديبة في الأولمبي !! 
*  خالد  عز الدين يهاجم  إعلام المريخ ويصفه بالإنسياق وراء الفكرة الواحدة ويتهمه  بالإحساس  (بالدونية) ويحاول الدفاع عن (عوض أحمد طه) بإعتباره أحد أعضاء  اللجنة فقط  والتي تضم إلى جانبه أسماء حمراء. 
*  قال خالد (وقفنا ضد  تناقض اللجنة المنظمة التي رفضت شكوى الامل لأن اللجنة المنظمة نفسها هي  التي اصدرت قرار ايقاف بكري المدينة). 
*  هل يعلم خالد أن خطاب الإيقاف المذكور (مزوّر) وتبرأت منه اللجنة المنظمة ولم يوقّع عليه رئيسها مجدي شمس الدين؟
*  الغريب  أن خالد عز  الدين يكتب هذه الأيام ويلقي باللوم على أسامة عطا المنان  لتدخله في عمل  لجنة الإستئنافات والتأثير على قراراتها ولكنه التزم الصمت  في قضية سيدي  بيه الشهيرة رغم تدخل أسامة أيضاً وقتها !!
*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: لماذا صمت خالد عن غياب (إستقلالية) اللجنة في قضية سيدي بيه ولم يتحدث عنها إلى الآن؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
إلى رئيس الجمهورية!

*أعلن  دولة رئيس الجمهورية يوم أن أدى اليمين الدستورية رئيساً لجمهورية السودان  لخمس سنوات قادمة، عن تكوين آلية للشفافية، محاربة للفساد وأعلن تبعية  مفوضية الشفافية لسيادته مباشرة مما يعني الحديث عن مرحلة أخرى من مراحل  حكمه.!
* وقد تجاوب المجتمع المحلي والدولي مع دعوة الرئيس لمكافحة  الفساد ومطاردة المفسدين ومحاسبتهم حفظاً للحقوق وبحثاً عن عن نظافة مجتمع  أهلكه الفساد وقضى عليه المفسدون.!
* نحن في القطاع الرياضي وهو قطاع  عريض يضم السواد الأعظم من بني وطني نرحب أيضاً بهذه المفوضية، ونرى أن  عملها يجب أن يشمل هذا القطاع بل نراه في مقدمة القطاعات التي تحتاج إلى  هذه الآلية، لأن الفساد مستشري، والمفسدون يعيثون فساداً في كل مؤسسات  الرياضة المختلفة.
* نوجه رسالتنا إلى دولة الرئيس، ونتمنى أن تجد عنده  الأذن الصاغية طالما أنه أعلن عن تصديه لخدمة إنسان هذا البلد الذي يبحث عن  أنفاس صافية وسط أجواء الفساد العكرة.!
* مؤسساتنا الرياضية تضج  بالفساد في كل أركانها، وبمختلف أشكاله، الفساد المالي والإداري، والأخلاقي  وتحتاج إلى تنقية أجوائها وقد شق على الكثير من منسوبي هذا القطاع محاربة  الفساد والمفسدين.!
* كل الإتحادات الرياضية والهيئات تعج بالفساد،  وتشهد اضابيرها أشكال وألوان من الفساد منها ما ظهر عيانا جهاراً وتم الكشف  عنه للرأي العام، ومنه ما زال مستتراً في إنتظار الكشف عنه!
* وبكل أسف  حتى ما تم كشفه، لم تكن هناك آليات لدحره والقضاء عليه، بل كان السكوت  عنه، والتجاوز سمة بارزة ..وهو ما شجع على المزيد من إرتكاب الجرائم  بأشكالها المتعددة، خرقا للقوانين، ونهباً للأموال، وتزوير وفضائح لا حصر  لها.
* ومن المعلوم أن المؤسسات والهيئات الرياضية في معظمها يضرب حولها  سياج منيع يحمل عنواناً جاذباً ولكنه في واقع الحال ستار تتم من خلفه كل  أساليب الفساد وهو (أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية)!
* واعتقد أن هذا  العنوان الجاذب ..قد تغير وصار من الماضي بعد أن تدخلت (السلطات)  الأمريكية مؤخراً ووضعت يدها على مكامن الفساد بأعلى هيئة رياضية في العالم  وأعني الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، وهو ما يعني تحطيم سياج الأهلية  والديمقراطية الذي يعني فيما يعني حماية الفساد وكف يد السلطات عن محاربته  (دعوة حق أريد بها باطل)!
* وكثير من القضايا الرياضية هنا في السودان  والتي يؤطرها الفساد ويحيطها إحاطة السوار بالمعصم تم وأدها تحت شعار  الأهلية والديمقراطية ..!!
*السيد الرئيس.. ما يدور هذه الأيام من فضائح  إدارية تمس هيبة لجنة من المفترض فيها الحياد والإنضباط ومناط بها محاربة  الفساد والمفسدين خير دليل على ما يمور بالقطاع الرياضي من ممارسات فاسدة!
*  يكفي أن تكون لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  والمناط بها محاربة الفساد وكف أذى المفسدين ..متهمة بالفساد والتلاعب  وبأسانيد دامغة لا يغشاها الباطل من بين يديها!
* لجنة الإستئنافات  العليا ..فقدت حياديتها وصارت هذه الأيام حديث الناس بما تم فيها من فساد  إداري الغرض منه نصره فريق على الآخر، وهذا يعني إختلال العدالة بواسطة  لجنة يفترض أن تكون هي أداة العدالة ..والعدالة أمر يسأل منه السيد رئيس  الجمهورية فهو راع ومسؤول عن رعيته أمام الله.
* الوسط الرياضي سيدي  الرئيس يحتاج إلى (غربلة) لتنقيته من الفساد في كل مؤسساته، ونتمنى أن يكون  هذا هم السيد وزير الشباب والرياضه فهو المسؤول الأول أمام الله وأمام  الرئيس وقطاع الرياضة بأسره، وتحديداً هيئات ومؤسسات كرة القدم المختلفة.
* والله من وراء القصد.!
في نقاط
*إن  يعترف ذكي عباس بأنه من وقع على الخطاب المرسل لنادي المريخ إنابة عن مجدي  شمس الدين فهذا إدانة واضحة له تستوجب إستدعاء الرجل ومحاسبته على ما قام  به دون وجه حق.!
* ولكن لا يمكن حدوث ذلك في إتحاد مبني على العلاقات الشخصية والموازنات التي تحكمها لعبة الإنتخابات!
* موقف مجلس المريخ واضح رفض كامل لما خرجت به لجنة الإستئنافات!
* وإعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل دونه (لحس الكوع)!
*  الجمعية العمومية لإتحاد كرة القدم، ومجلس إدارة الأتحاد من الجهات التي  يجب أن تستهدفها آلية الشفافية التي أعلن عنها السيد رئيس الجمهورية!
* ونماذج الفساد على قفا من يشيل!
* وسنعود.

*

----------


## عز الدين

*حرووف عمياء // بقلم إدريس أبوهاجر :: معسكر المريخ تحت المجهر
  - بدأ المريخ إعداده بتونس بتاريخ 3/6/2015م بحضور جميع لاعبيه عدا  الخماسي المحترفين تراوري وأيمن سعيد وجمال سالم والوطنين علاء الدين يوسف  وأحمد الباشا
 - إنضم المحترف المصري أيمن سعيد لمعسكر المريخ بتونس بتاريخ 5/6 وشارك في التدريبات إعتباراً من 6/6 
 - أما الحارس الدولي الآوغندي جمال سالم وصل تونس للإنضمام للمعسكر بتاريخ 9/6 وبدأ المشاركة بعد ساعتين فقط من وصوله
 - خلال هذا المعسكر فقد المريخ خدمات الثلاثي أحمد الباشا بسبب مرض زوجته  والكابتن علاء الدين يوسف بسبب إصابته بمرض البرجم والمحترف المالي ممادو  تراوري والذي رفض الإنضمام لمعسكر الفريق
 - خاض المريخ مباراته الأولى أمام محترفي الدوري التونسي صباح الثلاثاء9/6 وكسبها 1/2 
 - ظهر نفس اليوم 9/6 غادر معسكر المريخ سداسي المنتخب الوطني المعز محجوب  ومصعب عمر وأمير كمال وأحمد ضفر ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة للإنضمام لمنتخب  صقور الجديان في مباراته أمام منتخب سيراليون الأحد القادم
 - تناولنا  عبر هذه الزاوية من قبل عن قصر فترة معسكر المريخ بتونس إلا أننا وجدنا  تطمينات من قبل الجهاز الفني بأن هذه الفترة كافية جداً لإعداد الفريق  للمرحلة المقبلة 
 - تلاحظ عدم إكتمال عقد الفريق إطلاقاً حيث بدأ  الفريق الإعداد ناقصاً وإستمر ناقصاً والآن على نهاياته وهو ناقصاً أيضاً  بالرغم من أن الفريق لا يحتاج لإعداد كبير حسب رأي الجهاز الفني الا أن دور  المجموعات يتطلب إعداد خاص ومباريات ذات ثقل تعين الجهاز الفني وتدخل  اللاعبين فورم المباريات التنافسية
 - من المتوقع أن يخوض الفريق مبارته  الأخيرة بتونس عصر اليوم أمام الأولمبي التونسي بملعب المنزه بغياب  الدوليين الشئ الذي يفتح الباب أمام مشاركة الثلاثي إبراهومة ومازن شمس  الفلاح وشرف شيبون
 - فيما سيعتمد الفرنسي نيكولاس مدرب الحراس الجديد  في حراسة المرمي على الحارس إيهاب زغبير وذلك لغياب الحارس المعز محجوب  ووصول الحارس جمال سالم متأخراً   مع توقع  إشراكه في الجزء الاخير من  اللقاء  للوقوف على جاهزيته بعد عودته   والمشاركة مع المنتخب الأوغندي
 - أهم مكاسب معسكر تونس رفع لياقة اللاعبين والدخول في فورم المباريات  وكذلك والوقوف على مستوى الوافد الجديد ديدية والذي شكل ثنائية مع بكري  المدينة كذلك محمد سيلا وظهوره المشرف بجانب أمير كمال 
 - الظهور  اللافت للنجم عمر بخيت شئ متوقع في ظل المستوى الكبير الذي قدمه النجم مع  فريقة السابق الأهلي الخرطوم الشئ الذي منح المدرب غارزيتو خياراً جديدا  لوسط الملعب 
 - والذي سيشهد تنافس مهتدماً ولا نستبعد إعتماد الفرنس  غارزيتو على الثلاثي عمر بخيت وأيمن سعيد وسلمون جابسون معاً وذلك لتقوية  الوسط وصناعة اللعب 
 - أعتقد أن معسكر تونس وبالرغم من قصر فترته سيعين  الفريق كثيرا لمشواره القادم إضافة أن الفريق سيؤدي مبارتين في كأس  السودان أمام الأهلى الخرطوم وفي الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة كوستي تكون  له بمثابة الإعداد قبل اللقاء الإفريقي
 حرووف طشاش :
 - حدد الإتحاد  الإفريقي يوم 26/6 موعداً لمباراته مع مولودية العلمة الجزائري والذي  يوافق التاسع من رمضان العاشرة مساءاً بإستاد المريخ أي بعد أسبوعين من  الآن وجمهور وإعلام المريخ مشغول بقضية الإستئنافات 
 - في رأيي أن مثل  هذه القضية مجلس الإدارة قادر على التصدي لها لذلك أناشد كل جماهير المريخ  ولجان التعبئة والروابط والمنتديات ورجالات الأولتراس الإستعداد والدخول في  جو المباريات التنافسية لمعركة العلمة 
 - وهى أولى خطوات الطريق نحو البطولة 
 - نقاط البيت أهم ولا تفريط فيها وخصوصاً اول مباريات المجموعات
 - في حد متذكر درع الإستقلال ؟
 - أها الجماعة حيسلمونا الدرع وله في كلام 
 - هم قايلين الستة شهور دي ستة سنين 
 - أدونا حقوقنا يا ......... 
 - الشاف الجماعة فرحانين بالدرع التقول شالوه ملك 
 - يا فرحة ما تمت 
 - تعيش وتأكل غيرها
 حرووف مبصرة :
 - إليك يا أمي يا ست الحبايب يا أغلى الناس .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*خارطة الطريق
 ناصر بابكر
 قوة الأحمر والهلع الأزرق
 * في غياب  نجومه الدوليين، يؤدي المريخ اليوم ثاني تجاربه الودية في معسكره التحضيري  الذي يقيمه بتونس استعداداً للاستحقاقات التي تنتظره في النصف الثاني من  الموسم.
 * إذ يواجه الأحمر المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي في مواجهة أشار  الفرنسي غارزيتو أنه يعتبرها الأهم في المعسكر الحالي بعد أن وصف الأولى  التي خاضها الفريق أمام نجوم الدوري التونسي بالتدريب الساخن.
 * على المستوى الشخصي، لا أشعر بأي قلق على فريق كرة القدم وعلى تحضيراته  التي تمضي وفقا لما يخطط له الطاقم الفني.. ومصدر تلك الثقة أن الفريق تحت  قيادة غارزيتو ومعاونيه في أيد أمينة تملك القدرة على أن تمضي به قدماً في  رحلة النجاح لا سيما على صعيد دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
 * وفي الوقت الذي  يعيش فيه الأحمر أجواءً أكثر من رائعة بتونس في ظل وضع معنوي ممتاز وإعداد  يتم في هدوء وراحة نفسية كبيرة ومزاج رايق.. تبدو الصورة مختلفة بالخرطوم..  حيث تعيش القطاعات المختلفة حالة احتقان وغضب بسبب الخلافات المشتعلة مع  اتحاد الكرة والدخول في حالة حرب مع الخلايا الزرقاء في لجان الاتحاد العام  ومن قبلها الصحف الزرقاء التي أصدر المجلس قراراً في وقت سابق بحرمانها من  تغطية نشاط المريخ.
 * رؤيتي الشخصية لتوجه جل إن لم يكن كل الصحف  الزرقاء طوال الفترة الماضية سواء المتعلق بتعمد السخرية من المريخ  واستفزاز منسوبيه أو إيراد أخبار كاذبة وغير صحيحة عنه خاصة التي ترتبط  بفريق الكرة.. ورؤيتي الشخصية لنشاط الخلايا الزرقاء بلجان اتحاد الكرة  المختلفة وارتفاع وتيرة المؤامرات التي تحاك ضد النادي.. أن الغرض الأساسي  من ذاك النهج هو تعطيل مسيرة الفرقة الحمراء الناجحة والسبب الرئيسي في تلك  التصرفات هو قناعة أغلب منسوبي الأزرق أن المريخ على مستوى فريق كرة القدم  يمضي تحت قيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو في الطريق الصحيح.. وقناعتهم كذلك أن  المريخ بفريقه الحالي مؤهل للذهاب بعيداً في المسابقة الأفريقية ومؤهل كذلك  للتفوق على الهلال سواء محلياً أو قارياً.
 * والأسلوب الذي يتبعه بعض  الأهلة سواء عبر وسائل الإعلام أو في لجان اتحاد الكرة ليس جديداً ولا  مستغرباً، فهو نهج ثابت يتم اللجوء إليه حال كان المريخ يمر بوضعية جيدة  على صعيد فريق الكرة أو حال كان فريق الهلال يعاني ويمر بفترة ليست جيدة  وهو ما يفسر الاهتمام الزائد بافتعال المشكلات في المريخ وهو مسلك يعكس  حالة الهلع الأزرق في ظل تطور مستوى الأحمر وانخفاض مردود الهلال.
 *  عندما ترتفع نسبة اهتمام الأهلة بالأحمر تزداد نسبة الاطمئنان عندي وتتولد  لدي ثقة أن فريق المريخ يمضي في الطريق الصحيح، ومشكلة قادة ذاك النهج  الأزرق أنهم يظنون وبعض الظن إثم أنهم بهذا الأسلوب يمكنهم التأثير سلباً  على مسيرة المريخ وبمقدورهم إيقاف رحلة نجاحات الفرقة الحمراء وهم يجهلون  أمراً مهماً وهو أن الفريق الحالي يمتلك من الخبرة والثقة والكاريزما  والشخصية ما يمكنه من المضي قدما في رحلته دون تأثر بالأجواء المحيطة، ولو  كانت كتيبة غارزيتو تتأثر بما حولها لتأثرت سلفاً بمعاناة المريخ الإدارية  والصراعات التي دارت في محيط الفريق في الجانب الإداري طوال فترة النصف  الأول من الموسم.
 * الأخبار المفبركة.. الدسائس والمؤامرات لن توقف رحلة النجاحات الحمراء والمكر السيئ لا يحيق إلا بأهله.
                        	*

----------

